# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Ismail Kadare-Ese per ballkanin

## StormAngel

Ismail Kadare: Ese për kohërat

Poshtërimi në Ballkan


Në rastin e poshtërimit pyetja shtrohet: si ka qenë e vërteta në përgjithësi? Kanë qenë shqiptarët viktima të poshtërimit apo dhe vetë ata kanë poshtëruar të tjerët? E njëjta pyetje shtrohet për racizmin: kanë qenë ose më saktë, a janë shqiptarët racistë apo jo? Pyetje të tjera lidhen natyrshëm me të parat: kanë qenë shqiptarët të shtypur, shtypës, apo të dyja bashkë? Historia ballkanase në përgjithësi, e me të bashkë, historia shqiptare, duhet të zhvishen sa më parë nga madhështitë e rreme hijerënda, apo nga idilet rozë, po aq të rreme. Ajo duhet të pastrohet nga pluhuri që mbulon të vërtetën, nga pudra që përpiqet të mbulojë turpin, nga joshja për cubnitë dhe nga krejt kultura e krimit e paraqitur si kulturë heroike. Vetëm kjo shpëlarje do ta ndihmojë Ballkanin të kthjellojë në fillim ndërgjegjen, e fill pas asaj mendësinë e vet. Gadishulli ynë, më shumë e më ngutshëm se kurdoherë ka nevojë sot për të vërtetën. Popujt e Ballkanit nuk duhet të kenë frikë nga e vërteta, sepse pavarësisht nga prapësitë që kanë bërë me shumë zell, ka gjasë të kenë megjithatë, një bilanc të përgjithshëm pozitiv



Lobi nr 177-178, 22 Korrik 2004


1. 

Poshtërimi i popujve është një dukuri e njohur në histori. Poshtërimi, pararendësi i racizmit, bën pjesë në shenjat e sigurta që paralajmërojnë përgatitjen e një zezone. Populli i shenjuar për keq pret me ankth stuhinë e së keqes. Zezona mund të vonojë me stinë, me vite, disa herë me shekuj, por një ditë ajo do të arrijë. Pritja më e gjatë e së keqes u ka ndodhur hebrenjve. E shpërndarë në tre mijëvjeçarë u duk se ajo po shterohej, po shfryhej gradualisht nga shekulli në shekull. Por nuk ndodhi ashtu. As përndjekjet e përsëritura, as shpërnguljet, as pogromet mizore, nuk e shuan asnjëherë armiqësinë kundër hebrenjve. Dhe kjo vazhdoi gjer në mesin e shekullit XX, kur krimi arriti kulmoren e vet me Holokaustin. I kryer nga nazistët, krimi ka qenë në të vërtetë me përmasa planetare. Spërkatja e tij ka njollosur ndërgjegjen e shumë popujve, ndërgjegje ende e pashqyrtuar plotësisht. Poshtërimi mund të duket në pamje të parë si një e keqe banale, një farsë keqkuptimi kulturor, një sëmundje e kapërcyeshme. Për të hequr dorë nga çdo ngushëllim i tillë duhet të kuptojmë se gjenocidi kundër hebrenjve, ashtu si çdo gjenocid, ka nisur pikërisht me poshtërimin. Poshtërimi i popujve sjell dy të këqija madhore. E para, e çon popullin viktimë drejt katastrofës. E dyta, e egërson viktimën duke ia shtrajtuar karakterin gjer në atë shkallë sa ta shtyjë drejt shkërbimit të xhelatit të vet. Si rrjedhojë e kësaj, klima e një rajoni, e një kontinenti apo e një epoke mund të helmohen disa herë në mënyrë të pakthyeshme. Poshtërimi mund të jetë i njëmendtë apo i shpikur. Ka raste në histori kur vende apo regjime janë hequr si të poshtëruar, për të përligjur kundërsulmin, e më pas krimet e tyre ndaj të tjerëve. Vetë ky fakt dëshmon fuqinë e lemerishme të poshtërimit, këtij mekanizmi që mund të shërbejë si thikë me dy presa në jetën e popujve. 



2. 

Në tetor të këtij viti në Shqipëri ndodhën tri ngjarje, në vështrim të parë, të rëndomta, në një shqyrtim më të thellë, kuptimplote. Në kulmin e fushatës së zgjedhjeve vendore, njerëzit që e ndiqnin fushatën në TV u befasuan nga shpërthimi i pezmit antishqiptar në krahinën e Himarës. Shqiptarë dhe grekë, ose më saktë zuzarë të dy kombeve, të kapluar nga një mllef primitiv me fjalë, me gjeste, me ulërima, dëshmuan pa ndonjë arsye mosdurimin e tyre kundër vendit që quhet Shqipëri dhe popullit që e banon këtë vend, shqiptarëve. Zyrtarë grekë dolën të përzier në këtë histori. Mefshtësia e autoriteteve shqiptare për të mbrojtur dinjitetin e vendit nga poshtërimi u gjykua përulëse. Heshtja e vëzhguesve ndërkombëtarë, e dyshimtë. Pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë vazhdonte një tjetër histori aspak e denjë: çështja e prejardhjes së Nënë Terezës. Që ballkanas kokëtrashë, sipas një tradite të njohur që u mohon shqiptarëve çdo personazh të fismë, duke i lënë veç banditët, hajdutët dhe brashnjarët, pra, që ballkanas xhelozë të shpallnin se shenjtorja nuk ishte me zanafillë shqiptare, kjo nuk ishte ndonjë befasi. Por, që intelektualë shqiptarë ta bënin këtë me një zell edhe më të madh, kjo ishte natyrisht dhe befasuese dhe e trishtuar. Me një nënqeshje qesëndisëse, me një kinse sipërani, që pas mendjes së tyre e jep veçimi prej kombit që të ka pjellë, këta dijsa kërkuan të talleshin me opinionin shqiptar që kërkoi të ripohonte as më pak e as më shumë, atë të cilën Nënë Tereza, e bashkë me të, gjithë bota e kishte shpallur prej vitesh: prejardhjen e saj shqiptare. Fill pas kësaj, për një çudi të madhe, këta dijsa, që pak më parë ishin tallur me nënëterezistët shqiptarë, që e kishin quajtur përmendjen e prejardhjes si tregues së një mendësie parake, romantiko-nacionaliste, katundareske, groteske e të tjera si këto, u bënë befas seriozë, e nisën të zhbironin arkivat për të gjetur shi atë që e kishin përçmuar, zanafillën e shenjtores. Por këtë herë, sipas tyre, tani pa qesëndi e pa përqeshje, Nënë Tereza na paskësh një prejardhje, por ajo ishte maqedonase, vllahe, madje, sipas një indiani, ndoshta cigane. Me fjalë të tjera, Nënë Tereza mund të kishte çdo kombësi, veç jo atë shqiptare. Një ngjarje e tretë ndodhi pa dalë muaji tetor. Në një emision televiziv, ku flitej për pakicat kombëtare, disa përfaqësues të këtyre pakicave mezi e përmbajtën mllefin antishqiptar. Veçanërisht të egër ishin dy prej tyre: përfaqësuesi i pakicës maqedonase (një burrë me emër mysliman, që fliste, kushedi pse, në emër të maqedonasve të krishterë), dhe tjetri, që e quante veten si zëri i pakicës egjiptiane, ata që populli racist shqiptar, sipas tij, i quante me përçmim jevgj, e që gjithmonë sipas tij, ishin ngulur në këtë vend në kohën e faraonëve, rrjedhimisht shumë shekuj përpara vendësve. Është vështirë të besohet që pakicat etnike, në emër të të cilave flitej në TV, do të dëshironin vërtet të përfaqësoheshin prej këtyre tipave. E para, sepse do të ishte paksa e çuditshme që maqedonasit e krishterë do të pranonin një zëdhënës me emër e mbiemër turko-mysliman. E dyta, sepse as maqedonasit e as të quajturit egjiptianë, që jetojnë prej shumë kohësh në Shqipëri, nuk do të pranonin një harbim të tillë dhe një mungesë të plotë lojaliteti ndaj vendit dhe popullit, midis të cilit jetojnë. Lojaliteti ndaj vendit që u jep strehë dhe i mbron pakicat, njëlloj si shtetasit e vet, është kriteri i parë, i detyrueshëm në çdo demokraci evropiane për këto pakica. Si të mos mjaftoheshin me shkeljen e lojalitetit, përfaqësuesit e mësipërm, shkuan gjer atje sa të kërkonin shpalljen e Shqipërisë si vend shumëkombësh! 



3. 

Tre incidentet e mësipërme, ndonëse të rëndomta në dukje, dëshmuan qartë për një hovzim të ndjeshëm të një klime antishqiptare në gadishull. Në rastin e Himarës, fyerjet kundër Shqipërisë, kundër flamurit dhe simboleve të saj shtetërore, shoqëruar kjo me valëvitjen e flamurit dhe simboleve greke, dëshmuan haptas për një program të vjetër, të nxjerrë nga varri, në mos për shpërbërjen e Shqipërisë, për shkëputjen e një cope të saj. Në rastin e Nënë Terezës, u shpalos një program tjetër: shpallja tërthorazi e popullit shqiptar si popull që smund të ketë modele pozitive, e aq më pak modele sublime si Nënë Tereza. Duke i lënë këtij populli vetëm monopolin e modeleve negative: banditëve, mafiozëve, horrave, shkretanëve të çdo ngjyre, praktikisht i programohet mbyllja e çdo shtegu drejt përparimit. Atij i lihet hapur vetëm një shteg: atij që çon në fillim në greminën morale, e pastaj thjesht në greminë. Rasti i tretë, ai i bisedës televizive të 25 tetorit, hedh projektin e ri, sipas të cilit shqiptarëve nuk u përket veçse një copëz e Shqipërisë, ndoshta pjesa më e vogël e saj. Thënë shkurt, ky është projekti i vjetër i copëtimit të vendit, rishfaqur me një kostum të ri: vend shumëkombësh. Këta shembuj, shoqëruar me dhjetëra të tjerë, nuk janë as të rastit, as të shkëputur nga një fundajë e tërë në këtë fillim shekulli. Në ndërrimin e mijëvjeçarëve, për herë të parë në gadishull, populli shqiptar u shfaq i lirë, në pothuajse krejt shtatin e tij. Në vend që të pritej në mos me gëzim, së paku me atë lojalitet, që shkakton ai që mbërrin më vonë, në logun ku sivëllezërit e tjerë bashkëvuajtës si ai kanë mbërritur ndërkaq, në vend pra që të pritej me mirëkuptim, ndodhi shpeshherë e kundërta. Më kot rilindasit shqiptarë u ranë kambanave dhe dhanë shenjat paralajmëruese se nuk po del nga mjegulla një përbindësh, por një popull që kërkon lirinë, ato kambana nuk u dëgjuan dhe ato shenja nuk u panë. Liria e një populli u përftua si diçka kërcënuese, diçka dëmtuese për të tjerët. U krye kështu një gabim fatal, nga ata që historia nuk i fal kurrë: u krijua iluzioni fatkeq, se Gadishulli Ballkanik mund të gjejë lirinë e vet, duke ndryrë, duke varrosur brenda barkut të vet, lirinë e njërit prej popujve më të vjetër të tij. Keqkuptimi vazhdoi gjatë. Dhe bashkë me të një tragjedi shumëaktëshe, për të sjellë vetëm një nga shembujt, atë që luhej mu përpara syve të verbër të Evropës. Tam-tamet e festivaleve, të forumeve e të profkave pseudoliberale e mbuluan për një kohë të gjatë atë që gjithsesi nuk duhej të mbulohej: dramën e një populli që vuante si në mesjetë në Jugosllavi: shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Ishte pa dyshim turpi më i madh i Evropës së pasluftës dhe njolla më e rëndë në ndërgjegjen e saj. Për fat të mirë Evropa dhe gjithë qytetërimi perëndimor u zgjuan më në fund. Ata e ndëshkuan Jugosllavinë duke shënuar në historinë e njerëzimit luftën e parë të një grupi popujsh të bashkuar për arsye kryesisht morale. Kohët e fundit, po krijohet përshtypja se ky ngadhnjim i ligjeve sublime të të drejtave dhe lirisë mbi çdo ligj tjetër, po vihet prapë në dyshim. Një frymë mohimi, e njohur në historinë njerëzore pas ngjarjeve të mëdha, një ndjesi pendimi për atë që u bë, spikat aty-këtu herë më qartë, herë më turbullt në kontinentin evropian. Ndonëse në Hagë vazhdon gjykimi dhe dënimi i krimit, një simpati e heshtur për të gjëllon andej-këndej. Si shoqëruese e kësaj ndjesie, vjen nervozizmi dhe mosdurimi ndaj atij që u bë shkaktar për atë bombardim të gjatë e të kobshëm në Ballkan: popullit shqiptar. Shenjat e një prej flamave më të vjetra të botës, racizmit, po shfaqen, këtë herë, kundër shqiptarëve. Tre shembujt që u përmendën në krye të kësaj sprove nuk janë veçse shenjëza të rastit midis një sfondi të madh. Por shpesh janë pikërisht shenjat e rastit, e sidomos ato që nuk u vunë re, që paralajmërojnë ngjarjet. 



4. 

Në të gjitha acarimet ballkanike poshtërimi ka pjesën e vet. Ai lidhet me viktimizimin, një nga pasionet kryesore të ballkanasve. Zakonisht të gjithë hiqen viktima, madje xhelatët më fort se të tjerët. Në rrethana të tilla çështja e poshtërimit dhe bashkë me të ajo e viktimizimit, janë tepër delikate në këtë zonë të Evropës. Rrjedhimisht, rënia e kambanës për poshtërim kërkon një përgjegjësi të lartë morale. Një kushtrim të rremë nuk e ndan veçse një hap nga thirrja për krim kundër tjetrit. Në këto kushte, ngritja e çështjes së poshtërimit të shqiptarëve, e bën të detyrueshme një shqyrtim gjakftohtë të kësaj dosjeje, bashkë me pyetjet themelore që ajo shtron. Disa nga këto pyetje tepër bezdisëse, historia shqiptare ashtu si dhe historitë e gjithë popujve të tjerë ballkanikë, në rastet e tyre, nuk ka guxuar tu japë përgjigje të saktë. Pyetjet janë sa të thjeshta aq dhe monumentale, të tilla që nuk lënë shteg për bishtnim. Në rastin e poshtërimit pyetja shtrohet: si ka qenë e vërteta në përgjithësi? Kanë qenë shqiptarët viktima të poshtërimit apo dhe vetë ata kanë poshtëruar të tjerët? E njëjta pyetje shtrohet për racizmin: kanë qenë ose më saktë, a janë shqiptarët racistë apo jo? Pyetje të tjera lidhen natyrshëm me të parat: kanë qenë shqiptarët të shtypur, shtypës, apo të dyja bashkë? Historia ballkanase në përgjithësi, e me të bashkë, historia shqiptare, duhet të zhvishen sa më parë nga madhështitë e rreme hijerënda, apo nga idilet rozë, po aq të rreme. Ajo duhet të pastrohet nga pluhuri që mbulon të vërtetën, nga pudra që përpiqet të mbulojë turpin, nga joshja për cubnitë dhe nga krejt kultura e krimit e paraqitur si kulturë heroike. Vetëm kjo shpëlarje do ta ndihmojë Ballkanin të kthjellojë në fillim ndërgjegjen, e fill pas asaj mendësinë e vet. Gadishulli ynë, më shumë e më ngutshëm se kurdoherë ka nevojë sot për të vërtetën. Popujt e Ballkanit nuk duhet të kenë frikë nga e vërteta, sepse pavarësisht nga prapësitë që kanë bërë me shumë zell, ka gjasë të kenë megjithatë, një bilanc të përgjithshëm pozitiv. Që të kthehemi te pyetjet e vështira, lidhur me poshtërimin, mund të thuhet pa frikë se shqiptarët nuk kanë pse të qahen e të hiqen si viktima të gjithëhershme. Në pjesën më të madhe të rrugëtimit të tyre historik, ata jo vetëm që nuk kanë qenë të poshtëruar, por, për fat të keq, shpesh kanë marrë pjesë në poshtërimin dhe shtypjen e të tjerëve. Prania shqiptare në gadishull ka qenë tepër e fuqishme, por ne duhet të kemi kurajon të themi se kjo prani ka qenë e tillë po aq për të mirë sa edhe për të keq. Për të mirë kur nuk e ka ulur kryet ndaj trysnisë otomane, kur ka bërë luftë për lirinë e vet ose për lirinë e fqinjit të tij: popullit grek. Për të keq, kur feudalët, vezirët, pashallarët, guvernatorët mizorë shqiptarë u kanë shkaktuar fatkeqësi popujve të tjerë, aty ku kanë sunduar ose u ka rënë rruga e marshimit. Në qoftë se në baladat popullore greke shqiptarët përmenden aty-këtu, si pushtues ose sundues, kjo ska pse të na duket propagandë qëllimkeqe, por dëshmia epike e një epoke. 



5. 

Lidhur me çështjen edhe më delikate, atë të racizmit, ne përmendim shpesh me të drejtë prirjen filosemite dhe mbrojtjen e hebrenjve prej shqiptarëve. Krenaria jonë për këtë është legjitime, madje në kushtet e ringjalljes së antisemitizmit sot, kjo krenari e ripohon me kurajo këtë program moral. Ndërkaq, duhet thënë se, prohebreizmi shqiptar nuk mund të shërbejë as si alibi, as si pasaportë që u jep shqiptarëve të drejtën të shpallen si një popull që nuk e njeh racizmin. Thjesht e me plot gojën mund të themi se, për fat të keq, si shumë të tjerë, populli ynë ka qenë dhe mbetet i prekur nga kjo sëmundje e rëndë. Është e vërtetë se racizmi i tij është i atij lloji që mund të quhet i tensionit të ulët. Është po aq e vërtetë se historia shqiptare nuk njeh as pogrome, fushata, psikoza e programe raciste, por kjo sdo të thotë se shqiptarët në këtë fushë, janë engjëj. Racizmi tradicional kundër romëve (emërtimet jevg, magjyp, gabel, janë disa nga dëshmitë sipërfaqësore të tij), ka qenë dhe vazhdon të jetë i pranishëm në jetën shqiptare. Në shumicën e rasteve nën një petk bablok e tolerance të dyshimtë nga ana e shqiptarëve, pjella e ndjenjës së superioritetit. Në ndonjë rast të rrallë, me goditje ndëshkuese, si në luftën e Kosovës. Racizmi kundër fqinjëve, kryesisht sllavëve (emërtimet shkja, shkinë, me nder grek, shule etj.), shpesh i ndërsjellë, shoqëruar për fat të keq me goditje hakmarrëse, si në Kosovë vazhdon ti sjellë një dëm të ndjeshëm çështjes shqiptare. Racizmi kundër turqve (halldup, anadollak, turkoshak etj.), pjesërisht i shpjeguar nga pushtimi, pa rigjallërim, më tepër mbetje folklorike. Së fundi, racizmi antiitalian, (breshkamadh, pepino etj.), përsëri shpjeguar nga pushtimi, e sidomos nga periudha e paspushtimit italian, pa goditje hakmarrëse, përkundrazi me sjellje fisnike ndaj ushtrisë së mundur italiane. Një racizëm i vonë, i mbetur në shpërgenj, ishte ai kundër kinezëve, i vetmi, me sa duket, me prejardhje politike, mosmiratim i një miqësie groteske, që u fik, për fat të mirë, bashkë me maoizmin, pa lënë asnjë gjurmë ndaj komunitetit kinez, që jeton sot në Shqipëri. Mundësi racizmi jep prania e UNMIK-ut në Kosovë, sidomos ndaj nëpunësve me prejardhje afrikano-aziatike, mbi të cilët mund të bien fare pa të drejtë përçmime të vjetra, ose mllefe të reja, me zanafillë të sotme. Shtresimi racist është një ndër më të vjetrit e më tinzarët në natyrën njerëzore. Ai zë vend vit pas viti e shekull pas shekulli sa që mëton të ngjasojë me lidhjet fisnore e ato të gjakut, në kahun negativ, natyrisht. Për tu kthyer te poshtërimi, pavarësisht nga shembujt e mësipërm, në një bilanc përfundimtar, mund të thuhet se shqiptarët, ndryshe nga çmendohet, jo vetëm që nuk kanë qenë viktima, më shumë se të tjerët, por përkundrazi shpesh kanë qenë të favorizuar. Bazuar ose jo në të vërtetën, ata kanë patur shpesh një nam të mirë, të ngjyrosur me romantizëm. Prejardhja e tyre ilire dhe e gjuhës shqipe kanë qenë të pranuara gjerësisht. Një simbol mbretëror planetar si ai i shkabës dykrenore, ndonëse i lakmuar kudo, i është njohur vetëm flamurit të tyre, me zemërgjerësi, madje i përforcuar me shprehjet: vend i shqipeve dhe bij të shqipeve, të dyja të krijuara, me sa dukej, prej evropianëve. Gjatë diktaturës gjysmëshekullore komuniste, ndërsa regjimi fitoi përçmimin e gati gjithë botës, kombi shqiptar i mbyllur si në zhguall prej këtij regjimi, mbeti përgjithësisht i paprekur. Për ironi të fatit, kur regjimi komunist ra, fillimisht në Shqipëri e pastaj në Kosovë, shqiptarët bashkë me lirinë njohën edhe poshtërimin masiv. Të vënë nën projektorët e gjithë botës, shqiptarët treguan, për fat të keq, një fytyrë tepër zhgënjyese, që i ngazëlleu pa dyshim kundërshtarët e tyre tradicionalë, aq sa i dëshpëroi mbrojtësit e tyre. Prapësia shqiptare arriti kulmin në vitin e zi 1997, turpin dhe lemerinë e të cilit shqiptarët, elita politike e kulturore, bashkë me turmat që vuri në lëvizje, nuk kanë ende guximin moral për ta zbërthyer e për ta dënuar. Ky refuzim shpjegon një pjesë të shthurjes morale dhe të ëndrrave makabre që ende projektohet nga ato ngjarje në kohën e tanishme. Vetëposhtërimi që shqiptarët i bënë vetvetes, ajo pabesi në përmasë të madhe, që do të sillte rrëzimin e turpshëm të shtetit, u hapi rrugë fantazmave të vjetra në gadishull, një nga të cilat kishte qenë zhbërja e Shqipërisë. Kishte vite që, falë diktaturës së saj proverbiale, Shqipëria shkëlqente, siç thuhet, me mungesën e saj. Kishte pushuar së qeni faktor, me fjalë të tjera, ajo vetë kishte njëmendësuar projektet e hershme antishqiptare. Tani që diktatura, kjo gardiane e vetasgjësimit shqiptar kishte rënë, rolin e saj duhej ta merrte dikush tjetër. Shqiptarët e dalë në liri, ngjanin të rrezikshëm. Në prag ishin ngjarjet e Kosovës, pas të cilave të tjerë shqiptarë do të dilnin në liri. Duhej bërë diçka e ngutshme që ky dallgëzim të frenohej. Përrallat për rrezikun islamik, që kinse bartte populli shqiptar, nuk pinin ujë. E po ashtu thirrjet mallëngjyese të Serbisë, që Evropa tu jepte rolin e kamxhikut në emër të kinse mbrojtjes së krishtërimit. Surpriza e keqe, prirja vetëvrasëse e shqiptarëve, tërbimi i një pjese të tyre kundër atdheut, nxiti, me sa dukej kurajon e qarqeve të vjetra antishqiptare. Një strategji tjetër, gjysmë e re, gjysmë e hershme doli në dritë: të goditej jo më regjimi, por ai që përbënte thelbin e çështjes, vetë kombi shqiptar. E kjo gjë nuk mund të kryhej pa ndihmën e asaj pararoje që shfaqet zakonisht në kësi rastesh: falanga e rimohuesve. 



6. 

Goditja ose më saktë shkulja e themeleve të kombit dhe identitetit shqiptar, vënia në dyshim e krejt historisë së tij, mohimi i shenjave dhe i vlerave, përbaltja e modeleve, përçmimi i gjuhës, këto e të tjera si këto, nuk mund të kryheshin pa një keqkuptim të rëndë, që vitet e fundit, thirret në skenë, sa herë që dikush ka nevojë për çoroditje dhe alibi. Është fjala për dy nocione aq shumë të përfolura sot: patriotizmin dhe nacionalizmin. Loja me to, mjegullimi, shfrytëzimi me dredhi, duke përdorur dy kute, kanë lënë shteg për spekulime të pafundme. Dihet se si nacionalizmi agresiv është maskuar shpesh me lajlelulet e patriotizmit, por po ashtu patriotizmi natyral është fshikulluar pa të drejtë si nacionalizëm i keq. Ndonëse të ndryshme si nata me ditën, një qasje e kthjellët ndaj kësaj dukurie, na lejon të mendojmë se ashtu si dashuria me urrejtjen, që qëllon të përkiten në një pikë, ashtu dhe atdhetarizmi me nacionalizmin kanë, për fat të keq, një pikëtakim të turbullt. Është pikërisht kjo zonë që nxit keqkuptimet e rënda, shpesh të qëllimshme. Në Evropën e sotme, ndonëse gjëkund nuk shprehet qartë, nënkuptohet përdorimi i dy kuteve për këto dy nocione. Ndërsa pranohet heshturazi një lloj nacionalizmi te disa vende të mëdha e të stabilizuara, duke u pagëzuar si patriotizëm, e njëjta ndjesi, në të tjera vende, damkoset si nacionalizëm. Shpallja si mite nacionaliste e gjithë modeleve shqiptare, që nga Kastrioti e Nënë Tereza, zëvendësimi i këtyre modeleve me të tjera, shumica poshtëruese: figura pashallarësh mizorë që i shërbyen jo lirisë por robërisë, rebelime të hapura proturke, si ai i Haxhi Qamilit, pashallarët e kuq, që e zëvendësuan flamurin otoman me atë panbolshevik, figura mafiozësh e monstrash politikë që valëvitin sot një flamur të tretë, atë të korrupsionit, e kështu me radhë, gjer te emblema e fundit, atë që duhet ti fshijë të tjerat e të kthehet në shenjë identifikimi të këtij populli: anije të mbushura me refugjatë, që e braktisin vendin. Siç shihet, asgjë ndërtuese nuk ka në këtë tablo të re që i propozohet botës shqiptare. Në të ka vetëm kaos, mbrapshti dhe braktisje. Që qarqeve të ndryshme në Ballkan, u intereson kjo gjendje gjysmënokdauni në të cilën ka rënë vendi ynë, (rivaliteti ekonomik për dikënd, statusi i Kosovës për dikë tjetër, e kështu me radhë), kjo merret me mend, por që rimohues shqiptarë marrin pjesë, madje me shumë zell, në këtë sulm kundër vendit të vet, kjo është vërtet dëshpëruese. Përveç iliricitetit dhe figurës së Kastriotit, si mite çoroditëse dhe burim kryesor i fatkeqësisë shqiptare u shpallën tezat e rilindasve. 



7.

Cilat kanë qenë, në të vërtetë, mitet e rilindasve shqiptarë? I pari dhe mbi të gjitha, përveç Kastriotit, ishte miti i flakjes së pushtimit turk, bashkë me otomanizmin oriental. Pastaj vinin me radhë miti i zgjimit të ndërgjegjes kombëtare. I ruajtjes së tërësisë truallsore të Shqipërisë. I orientimit perëndimor e i modelit zviceran. I harmonisë fetare dhe i harmonisë midis Veriut dhe Jugut. I kultit të gjuhës shqipe. Edhe në kishte mite, që tingëllonin naive, si ai i Shqipërisë Zonjë të rëndë të dikurshme, e katandisur më pas me rrecka, ose i prejardhjes pellazge, ose i sublimit të virtyteve e bukurisë shqiptare, këto e të tjera si këto, nuk i prishin punë askujt. Kryesorja ishte që, në këtë program nuk kishte urrejtje, e aq më pak tmerre, si ato të pastrimit etnik, që ishin formuluar ndërkaq në disa nga programet e fqinjëve tanë. Për çudi, rimohuesit tanë, aq të vëmendshëm për ti gjetur njolla Rilindjes së vendit të vet, nuk kanë vërejtur asnjë të keqe në mitet që paralajmëruan tragjedinë e fundit në Ballkan: Kosova djep i Serbisë, ku jeton qoftë edhe një serb është Serbi, etj., etj. Edhe kur flakët morën qiellin dhe bota e tërë u rrëqeth nga masakrat e Kosovës, ata prapë nuk panë asgjë dhe vazhduan ti binin kambanës kundër kombëtarizmit shqiptar. Shkrimtari, që më së shumti e barti në shekullin 20 mitologjinë rilindase, ishte Gjergj Fishta. Sipas logjikës së rimohuesve tanë, Fishta ka bërë një gjë të keqe. Mirëpo ata, tani për tani, nuk guxojnë ta prekin atë. Ata vazhdojnë të zhyten thellë e më thellë në mashtrim dhe hipokrizi kur ngulin këmbë që mitet shqiptare i transferoi në shekullin tonë Enver Hoxha. Kinse kritika e tyre për shefin komunist, është, në të vërtetë, lavdërimi më i madh për të. Ne e dimë mirë çbëri Hoxha me programin rilindas. Ne e dimë mirë se si psikozën kundër otomanizmit e ktheu në psikozë kundër kapitalizmit. Programin properëndimor, në të kundërtën e tij. Modelin zviceran, në model sovjetik e kinez. Harmoninë fetare, në ndalim të gjithë besimeve. Mitin e virtyteve të shqiptarit, në mit të njeriut të ri, të kundërt me të parin. Së fundi, mitin e Zonjës së rëndë të dikurshme, tani me rrecka, në mitin e Zonjës gjithmonë me rrecka, tani, Shoqe e nderuar. Çi propozohet sot Shqipërisë, si këmbim për mohimin e miteve rilindase? Në radhë të parë vetëposhtërimi. Kënga e kukuvajkës, fryma mohuese për gjithçka. Shkurt, mitit të atdheut, me të gjitha ngarkesat kundërthënëse, që ai ka marrë, në historinë e gjithë popujve, i kundërvihet miti i vendit të pamundur, thënë ndryshe, të mallkuar. Mëkati më i pafalshëm i rimohuesve është se, me transformimin që i bëjnë së keqes shqiptare, nga regjimi komunist tek kombi shqiptar, ata, dashur padashur, bëhen mbrojtësit e këtij regjimi. Me alibinë që i bëjnë kështu diktaturës, ata nxisin një pyetje të përçudur: çtë bënte i gjori regjim komunist me këtë popull, që gjithçka të tij: historinë, kulturën, mendësinë i kishte pasur të prishura në themel? 



8. 

Polemika për Nënë Terezën, në vjeshtë të këtij viti, tregon se gadishulli ynë jo vetëm vazhdon të prodhojë histori, siç është thënë, por krahas historisë, uzina e tij shpik ose mohon zanafilla, injoron ose fabrikon pakica të paqena, përgjysmon ose dyfishon popuj, pjell mburrje qesharake faraonike ose perandorake. Polemika, si çdo prodhim i provokacionit qëllimkeq, ka qenë e panevojshme. Në çdo provokim të këtillë ka një dozë pabesie. Skema është e njohur: hedhja në publik diçka të pavërtetë. (Në këtë rast, është pritur vdekja e Nënë Terezës, që të thuhet se ajo nuk është shqiptare.) Natyrisht që do të ketë reagim, siç ka reagim në kësi rastesh. Pas reagimit, gjendet dikush që thërret: çështë ky reagim? Përse ky reagim? Bërtitësit shkojnë më larg: çështë ky patriotizëm, ky kinse patriotizëm, ky nacionalizëm? Për çudi gjithë mllefi i bërtitësve nuk drejtohet kundër provokatorit që hodhi në opinion një mashtrim, por kundër atyre që i thanë jo mashtrimit. Bërtitësit vazhdojnë të ngulin këmbë se sduhej të kishte reagim për një gjë që dihet. Ndërkaq, ata bëjnë sikur nuk e dinë që pa atë reagim, mashtrimi për Nënë Terezën do të zinte vend në trajtën e një shtatoreje prej bronzi në një shesh të Romës. Të nervozuar, disa nga bërtitësit e hedhin më në fund maskën: çpunë kanë shqiptarët me Nënë Terezën? Ajo i përket gjithë njerëzimit. Ky pohim ka qenë edhe thelbi i provokimit. Dy pyetje shtrohen tani disi më qartë: e para, është apo jo e nevojshme shpallja e prejardhjes së njeriut? E dyta: kanë apo skanë punë shqiptarët me Nënë Terezën? Për pyetjen e parë, dihet se tre janë informacionet bazike që jepen në krye të çdo lajmi për çdo personalitet: dita e lindjes, prejardhja, dita e vdekjes. I mirë ose i keq, ky është tani për tani zakoni i njerëzimit. Për Nënë Terezën nuk do të kishte përjashtim. Ndër mijëra lajme, që njoftuan vdekjen e saj, u dhanë të sakta lindja, vdekja dhe prejardhja shqiptare e saj. Në morinë e pafund të informacionit që shoqëroi vdekjen e saj, zërat e vetmuar që u ngritën për të thënë se Nënë Tereza nuk ishte shqiptare, por sllave, cigane ose vllahe, ishin një pikë ujë në oqean. E megjithatë, ishte kjo pikë ujë në oqean, që u kap prej provokatorëve në Tiranë, për të ngritur një zhurmë kundërshtuese. Njerëzit që reaguan kundër këtyre zërave, u fshikulluan në mënyrë të pabesë si bojaxhinj të Nënë Terezës, domethënë si falsifikatorë, si mbulues, si përçudnues të saj. Pas kësaj deklarate, do të donim të dinim se a do të kishte guxim provokuesi ta çonte mendimin e tij gjer në fund, për të thënë se në këtë histori, kryebojaxhia, pra, kryefalsifikatorja qenkësh vetë Nënë Tereza, meqenëse ka qenë ajo, që e ka shpallur përpara botës prejardhjen e saj shqiptare? Dhe për të mbyllur këtë paragraf të trishtueshëm do të duhej të bënim pyetjen: në qoftë se ata që pohojnë përkatësinë shqiptare të Nënë Terezës do të quheshin bojaxhinj, çemër duhej tu vinim atyre që i gjetën asaj një tjetër prejardhje tjetër, atë vllahe? Kurthi i prejardhjeve mbetet nga më të larmishmit në Ballkan. Prejardhja si mburrje. Prejardhja si fyerje. Prejardhja e padurueshme prej tjetrit. Prejardhja e mohuar. Prejardhja e fshehur. Prejardhja e nxjerrë befas si thikë nga mënga, e kështu me radhë. Keqkuptimi për prejardhjet është pjesë e atij gramshaleshi të madh që përbën ballkanizmin, në kuptimin më të keq të fjalës. Ai lidhet me një varg keqkuptimesh të tjera, shpesh dramatike, siç është ai i statusit të pakicave. Si kudo në botë, pakicat kanë qenë e do të jenë të pashmangshme në Ballkan. Çështja është nëse ato do të lozin rolin e urave bashkuese apo të greminave ndarëse. I kanë luajtur të dyja gjer më sot, më hershëm atë të urave, më vonshëm atë të greminave. Nga qartësia e Kushtetutës së Evropës së Bashkuar për këtë problem do të varet një kthjellim i mëtejshëm i një prej burimeve të së keqes në Ballkan. 



9.

Popujt e gadishullit tonë kanë dhënë e kanë marrë gjerësisht me njëri-tjetrin për shekuj me radhë. Krahas ndikimeve kulturore, zakonore, gjuhësore, ballkanasit kanë këmbyer lëndë njerëzore, në masë të ndjeshme. Lënda njerëzore e ardhur nga një popull tjetër, është zakonisht faktor gjallërimi dhe shëndoshjeje. Historia e ka pranuar se çpasurim sjell kjo përzierje, ky metisash, dhe çvarfërim shkakton e kundërta. Shembulli amerikan, si ngadhënjim i përzierjes mbetet më i qarti gjer më sot. Shqiptarët, si gjithë të tjerët, i janë nënshtruar këtij ligji. Ata kanë dhënë, dhe duke dhënë, kanë shëndoshur popujt e tjerë, sidomos fqinjët, me gjindjen e tyre. Nga ana tjetër ata kanë marrë, dhe gjithaq janë shëndoshur prej të tjerëve. Në shëmbëllim të krushqive mbretërore, që janë përpjekur të luajnë një rol zbutës, një rënie të trysnisë midis shteteve, këto dhënie-marrje midis popujve e kanë luajtur pa dyshim një rol të tillë, madje, me sa duket, më të ndjeshëm se krushqitë monarkike. Megjithatë, si në rastin e gjithë krushqive edhe ato, nga kahu pozitiv, ka qëlluar të kthehen në të kundërtën. Provokimet nuk kanë nevojë gjithmonë për sheshe ku të shpallen. Ato mund të fillojnë pa bujë, si shkrepsja modeste, që i vë zjarrin një turre drush. Ato mund të nisin në trajtë sprovash akademike, në trajtë veshjesh, apo thashethemesh të kafeneve. Prejardhjet, janë rrafsh i parapëlqyer për acaruesit. Të thuash se nëna e Gjergj Kastriotit është me prejardhje joshqiptare, është një gjë e zakonshme. Kryezotët shqiptarë, ashtu si një pjesë e feudalëve ballkanas, për arsye të ndryshme, qoftë edhe për të imituar mbretërit, merrnin gra të huaja. Me këtë rast, fyerja e shqiptarëve për prejardhjen e nënës së heroit, që ka gjasë të ketë qenë malazeze, është e papërligjur. Rasti rëndohet kur vjen puna e shpalljes me bujë, në një gazetë me tirazh të madh, se ati i Skënderbeut, Gjon Kastrioti ka qenë gjithashtu serb. Provokimi mban erë që larg, nga që bazohet thjesht mbi një mashtrim. Nga disa shkresa të vjetra serbe ku emri i Gjon Kastriotit figuron si Ivan Kastrioti, u hidhka poshtë një e vërtetë e dëshmuar nga mijëra dokumente të tjera në dhjetëra gjuhë, e në dhjetëra vende. Në këto dokumente emri i Gjon Kastriotit natyralizohej, në shumë raste, sipas gjuhës me të cilën përpilohej dokumenti. Kështu, Gjoni i Kastriotëve, në gjuhë të ndryshme ishte Zhan, Xhon, Johan, Huan, Ivan, Xhovani etj. Këta emra mund ta bëjnë atë francez, anglez, gjerman, spanjoll, serb ose italian, aq sa çmund ta bëjë shqiptar emri i shqiptarizuar Gjon Papën e Romës, Gjon Palin e Dytë. Zelli për provokim dokumentohet nga që nga gjithë prejardhjet e mundshme, parapëlqehet ajo që acaron, ndonëse pa të drejtë, shqiptarët. Them, pa të drejtë, sepse çfarëdo prejardhjeje që ti ngjitësh Kastriotit, serbe, greke, spanjolle apo kineze, asgjë nuk e ndryshon asnjë grimë identitetin e tij shqiptar. Loja me prejardhjet është, jashtë çdo dyshimi, një nga kotësitë foshnjarake ballkanike. Por kjo nuk do të thotë aspak se provokimi vetë, mund të quhet foshnjarak. Një provokim është gjithmonë serioz në të keqen e tij, e sidomos në gadishullin tonë. Shumë tmerre kanë ndodhur në historinë e botës të nxitura nga ngjarje që ngjajnë fëminore: një lëvizje e gabuar e dorës në një tempull, një krehje flokësh, një tatuazh a një deklarim i pakujdesshëm. Shqiptarët nuk janë aspak të mbrojtur nga ethe të tilla. Shembulli i prejardhjes të hamendësuar joshqiptare të Migjenit është një nga më kuptimplotët. Ajo ka qenë për një kohë të gjatë tabu. Të thuhej se Millosh Gjergj Nikolla ishte me zanafillë joshqiptare, me sa dukej malazeze, kjo merrej si fyerje. Në të vërtetë, jo vetëm nuk ka asnjë fyerje, por ka qenë nder për botën shqiptare që mundi të magjepste e ta bënte të vetin një nga talentet më të mëdhenj të kohës. Rasti i Migjenit tregon se universi shqiptar bashkë me gjuhën shqipe, ai univers e ajo gjuhë që ne e kemi bërë zakon ta shkelim me këmbë, ka fuqi thithëse e integruese tepër të fortë. Migjeni, për nga prejardhja, për nga studimet, e për nga gjuha, mund të ishte një shkrimtar jugosllav. Vendi fqinj mund ti jepte atij hapësirë e mundësi, në dukje, më të madhe se Shqipëria e sertë, e varfër dhe kryeneçe. Por ai, jashtë çdo përfitimi, madje kundër tij, e bëri zgjedhjen e vet. Ajo zgjedhje ishte rrënjësore, e sinqertë, e plotë. I dashuruar tragjikisht, siç shkruan, pas botës së shqiptarëve (ka gjasë që viset e Perëndimit, për të cilat ai kishte gjithashtu një dashuri tragjike, iu dukën më të kapshme nëpërmjet Shkodrës së shqiptarëve sesa zonës sllave), Migjeni nuk e kujtoi kurrë zanafillën e vet. Do të mjaftonte kjo që, në qoftë se dikujt duhej ti mbetej hatri (në këtë gadishullin tonë hatërmbetës), këta do të ishin malazeztë e jo shqiptarët. Askush nuk ka të drejtë ti kërkojë askujt pohimin apo mohimin e prejardhjes së vet. E drejta e pohimit është po aq e ligjshme sa ajo e mohimit. Ndryshe nga Migjeni, një tjetër shkrimtar shqiptar me prejardhje të huaj, Sterjo Spasse, nuk e mohoi asnjëherë zanafillën maqedonase. Shkrimtar i shquar në dy regjime të ndryshme, mbretëror dhe komunist, i qortuar në të parin si tepër pesimist (romani Pse?), e në të dytin si tepër optimist (realizmi socialist), Spasse përjetoi fatin e shumicës së shkrimtarëve shqiptarë, fat të kushtëzuar nga disa faktorë, përveç njërit: atij që lidhej me prejardhjen. Në të dy kohët, mbretëroren dhe komunisten, askush nuk ia kujtoi kurrë maqedonësinë, rrjedhimisht, prej saj ai spati asnjë të keqe, ashtu siç nuk pati asnjë të mirë. Është rasti të thuhet këtu se, ndërsa skemi të drejtë të mohojmë e të shkulim prejardhje, aq më pak kemi të drejtë të detyrojmë dikënd ta mbajë atë me dhunë, si tatuazh, si yll të Davidit në setër, sipas zakoneve naziste, apo si damkë hekuri të skuqur, sipas dokeve mesjetare. 



10. 

Zemërimi kundër zanafillës shqiptare u përligj në një mënyrë shtihane, se kinse zhurma për Nënë Terezën ishte e tepruar në Shqipëri dhe se ajo po shfrytëzohej prej klasës politike shqiptare për kapital, moral etj., etj. Ata që e njohin pak a shumë gjendjen në Shqipëri, e dinë fare mirë se klasa politike shqiptare as që do tia dijë për Nënë Terezën, se veshët e shqiptarëve, nga mëngjesi në darkë janë të shurdhuar nga klithmat e një panairi politik rraskapitës: Nano-Meta, Meidani-Berisha, Votat e vjedhura, KQZV-të, VKQZ-të, Mocion besimi, Mocion mosbesimi etj., etj. Midis kësaj zallahie shterpë, çdo tërheqje e vëmendjes prej gjërash më të epërme, do të ishte jo vetëm e dobishme për shëndetin moral të kohës, por do të ndihmonte për të parë se, sa e mjerë është gjithë kjo rrumpallë, që ka gëlltitur jo vetëm politikën, por edhe pjesën dërrmuese të shtypit shqiptar. Çtë keqe, pra, do të kishte prania më e ndjeshme e Nënë Terezës, e frymës së saj, në botën tonë shqiptare, të mbushur me mosdashuri, me nerva dhe urrejtje? Antinënëterezistët tanë i mërzit fakti që populli shqiptar, pothuajse unanimisht, e ka shpallur adhurimin e tij për Nënë Terezën. Ky popull është akuzuar vitet e fundit si tepër i ashpër, shkatërrimtar, egërshan. Ka një pjesë të së vërtetës në këtë fajësim. Nisur qoftë edhe nga kjo, çtë keqe ka në qoftë se populli shqiptar, me zgjedhjen e kësaj embleme morale shpall prirjen e tij për të bërë një ndreqje, një qortim, një zbutje brenda vetes? A nuk i kërkohet sot gjithë Ballkanit një program i ri moral, thelbin e të cilit e përbën zëvendësimi i urrejtjes me frymën e mirëkuptimit? I gjithë ky zell për mënjanimin e Nënë Terezës bëhet edhe më i pafalshëm, kur kujtojmë se ka patur një kohë të errët, kur regjimi komunist e kishte përjashtuar shenjtoren krejtësisht nga Shqipëria. Ti bësh jehonë, qoftë edhe pa dashur këtij qëndrimi çnjerëzor, është mëse e habitshme. Argumenti i fundit në dosjen Nënë Tereza është edhe më absurdi: frika se mos krenaria për prejardhjen shqiptare të shenjtores, ripërtërit tek ne mitin e hershëm të superioritetit të racës shqiptare!!! Është vërtet për të lënë mendjen, siç thuhet. Se kur na paska dalë ky rrezik i ri në këtë vend, kjo mbetet një nga kureshtitë e mëdha se gjer ku mund të shkojë fantazia njerëzore. Në fundajën e një rënie morale të paparë, ku vetëposhtërimi, shkelja e vetvetes, humbja e çdo besimi, kanë arritur në atë pikë, sa që shpesh janë të huajt që përpiqen të na sjellin në vete, duke thënë: kini besim në veten tuaj!, të flasësh për rrezikun që vjen nga kompleksi i superioritetit të racës, është si të pështysh mbi një gur varri. E meqë është fjala për modelin e Nënë Terezës, ky model shelbues, që është, veç të tjerash, edhe i përvujtnisë, jo vetëm nuk mund të nxisë të kundërtën te shqiptarët, por na jep shkas të besojmë se një nga arsyet e adhurimit është pikërisht prirja për tu ndarë edhe me këtë cen: kreninë e tepruar e boshe. Nënë Tereza, si ikonë e mbarë planetit të njerëzve, është veçanërisht e tillë për popullin shqiptar, falë lidhjes së gjakut. Është kjo lidhje që kthehet vetvetiu në një pakt, në një shkollë të tërë emancipuese, në një lajm të mirë, për një kohë të re. Të ngresh moralin e përmbysur të një njeriu është ndërkaq diçka e madhe. Të ndihmosh për të ngritur moralin e një populli të tërë është përtej sublimes. Për të kuptuar se kjo nuk është as metaforë poetike e as një përkryerje, që ndodh në sfera të larta, të parrokshme për njeriun e thjeshtë, le të kujtojmë qindra mijëra mërguesit e sotëm shqiptarë, ata që fati nuk u ka ecur, siç kanë shpresuar, dhe që të shpërndarë anekënd, ditë e natë përballen me mungesat, ankthet, poshtërimin. As shteti shqiptar, as pasaporta shqiptare nuk i mbrojnë dot, përkundrazi, ua ndërlikojnë jetën. Le të kujtojmë dramën kolosale, atë dramë me të cilën nuk merret askush, të mijëra e mijëra fëmijëve të këtyre mërguesve, të cilët shkojnë çdo mëngjes në shkollat e huaja, me zemër të dridhur se mos dikush u thotë me pezm: ti je shqiptar! E pra, këtyre mërguesve të harruar, që u qëllon të përfundojnë në burg me faj e pa faj, e këtyre fëmijëve që gjymtohen psikikisht që në mëngjesin e jetës, u vjen befas në ndihmë ikona e shenjtores. Është ajo dhe vetëm ajo, që u jep kurajon ti thonë me vete policit, gjykatësit ose mësuesit: ju vendin tim e shpërfillni, por lavdi Zotit është një shenjtore që ju e nderoni: Nënë Tereza. Ajo është nga vendi im. Do të mjaftonte vetëm kjo arsye e thjeshtë njerëzore, midis arsyeve të tjera të mëdha, që të rreshtte zhurma kundër pranisë së Nënë Terezës në Shqipëri. Zelli që ushqen këtë zhurmë, na bën të mendojmë se ata që i bezdis kjo prani, në të vërtetë është vetë populli shqiptar që i bezdis. Siç u tha më lart, vendi i vetëm ku zanafilla e Nënë Terezës zgjoi kundërshtime e polemika, ishte Shqipëria. Në këtë rast, nuk ka si mos të na shkojë mendja te dy testamentet që i ishin lënë popullit shqiptar lidhur me shenjtoren. Porosia e asaj vetë, që ajo të mos ndahej më kurrë nga Shqipëria. Porosia e Enver Hoxhës, që ajo të mos i qasej kurrë Shqipërisë. Populli shqiptar nderoi testamentin e parë, atë të shenjtores. Provokatorët shqiptarë nderuan të dytin, atë të diktatorit. 



11. 

Prodhimi me tepricë i historisë në Ballkan, sipas thënies së njohur të Çurçillit, nuk mund të kryhej pa një sërë uzinash ndihmëse, ato që përgatitën lëndët e nevojshme, për departamentin kryesor. Trysnitë etnike, mitet vrastare, përçudnimet e historisë, e gjer te provokimet e te helmet më banale, janë disa nga nënprodhimet e domosdoshme që uzina e madhe të mos pushojë së nxjerri tym. E tymtarët e saj, për fat të keq, kanë qenë e mbeten ndotësit më të këqinj të gadishullit. Nisur nga kjo, është e kuptueshme që Evropa e Bashkuar, në portat e së cilës ballkanasit kanë zënë radhën për të hyrë, vigjilon, mbikëqyr, jep këshilla e dërgon kërcënime, që gadishulli të harrojë fantazmat ngatërrestare të tij, të rishikojë historinë e dhunuar, të heqë dorë nga dufet e vjetra, shkurt të evropianizohet. Në fillim të shekullit 21, një trysni e re po rreket të buthtojë mu në mes të kryeqytetit të Shqipërisë, Tiranës: acarimi midis shqiptarëve e vllehëve. Është ende e dobët, e parëndësishme dhe pa të ardhme, e megjithatë, si çdo helm, e ka aftësinë që edhe në sasi të paktë, të dëmtojë rëndshëm. Për një kohë të shkurtër, kjo trysni, ndonëse kryekëput e shpikur, arriti të provokojë rrjedhojën më të keqe në kësi rastesh: shenjat e para të racizmit shqiptar kundër pakicës vllahe. Thelbi i asaj që ka ndodhur është ky: në fillim të shekullit 21, për herë të parë në kronikën historike shqiptare, janë bërë përpjekje, për të krijuar një trysni të paqenë, të panjohur gjer më sot, të ngjashme me krijimin artificialisht të qelizave kanceroze, në një laborator studimor. Për të sajuar një trysni është e domosdoshme gjetja e tharmit. E tharmi i çdo trysnie etnike është persekutimi. Pra, fabrikimi i një trysnie është baraz me fabrikimin e një persekutimi. Në këtë kah, çështja shtohet thjesht dhe qartë: a ka patur ose a ka trysni midis shqiptarëve dhe pakicës vllahe? Thënë ndryshe: ka patur ose ka persekutim të vllehëve prej shqiptarëve? Opinioni i përgjithshëm shqiptar i përgjigjet me një jo! të madhe kësaj pyetjeje. Opinioni i përgjithshëm vllah, madje edhe vetë provokatorët (paradoksi do të shpjegohet më poshtë), i përgjigjen praktikisht me një jo! edhe më të madhe. 

Atëherë përse kjo zhurmë? Përse bie kambana? Për kë fabrikohet helmi? 

Përgjigjet janë dy. Sipas studiuesit shqiptar, Albert Ramaj, kjo çështje, si shumica e çështjeve të dyshimta në Ballkan, ka një prapavijë politike: krijimin e një pakice etnike vllahe, me qendër Maqedoninë, për të relativizuar atje statusin e shqiptarëve si popull i dytë. Sipas një mendimi më të përgjithshëm, e gjithë kjo sështë veç një çështje biznesi. Meqenëse Këshilli i Evropës, me të drejtë, e mbron pakicën vllahe, si pakicë e rrezikuar, disa liderë të kësaj pakice duan me çdo kusht të provokojnë persekutimin, mundësisht racizmin, nga që kështu, mendojnë ata, edhe përfitimet do të jenë më të mëdha. 

Këto janë hamendje, të cilat, për tu bërë të besueshme, kanë nevojë për të vërtetën, atë që del nga faktet. Problemi vllah nuk ka ekzistuar në Shqipëri, për arsyen e thjeshtë se vllehët janë konsideruar qytetarë shqiptarë, njëlloj si shqiptarë, rrënjës (autoktonë) si ata, me të njëjtat të drejta si ata, me të njëjtat detyra, me të njëjtin fat. Kjo sdo të thotë se nuk njihej zanafilla e tyre vllahe ose arumune. Por kjo prejardhje nuk ka dhënë gjer më sot asnjë shenjë dallimi ose ndarjeje. Prania vllahe në Shqipëri është quajtur prani tipike shëndoshjeje, martesat me shqiptarë kanë qenë pa kurrfarë kufizimi, pjesëmarrja e vllehëve në çëshjet kombëtare, politike e kulturore të kombit shqiptar ka qenë e plotë, në të gjitha kohërat dhe regjimet. Fjalë të bukura, vizion rozë? Kurrsesi. 

Ajo çka u tha më lart, dëshmohet katërcipërisht nga vetë shkrimet e nxitësve të provokacionit. Një kundërthënie e madhe i përshkon fund e krye këto shkrime. Nga një anë, me një krenari të ligjshme përmenden në to gjithë veprimtarët me prejardhje vllahe, që punuan e luftuan për Shqipërinë, që nga poetët e misionarët, gjer te martirët që derdhën gjakun për të, e nga ana tjetër, në të njëjtat shkrime, ngrihet ankesa për përçmim e persekutim. Këto dy pohime nuk mund të qëndrojnë bashkarisht. O njëri, o tjetri bie. Për fat të mirë, bie i dyti, përçmimi, sepse i pari është i dëshmuar historikisht. 

Pohimi i parë e përjashton të dytin, sepse as historia, as natyra njerëzore këtu në Ballkan nuk japin shembuj që, një pakicë e shtypur të punojë me kaq përkushtim, madje të flijohet, për një komb të huaj, e për më tepër shtypës. Për fat të keq, nxitësit e grindjes kanë shkuar larg. Sipas kanuneve ballkanike, janë përpjekur ta projektojnë grindjen në thellësi të mijëvjeçarëve, aty ku, sipas tyre, stërgjyshërit e të dy palëve janë ndeshur egërsisht. Është thënë edhe më lart se zgjedhja e një prejardhjeje, të qenë apo të paqenë, të vërtetë apo gjysmë të vërtetë, është një hobi nga e cila popujt nuk ndalen dot. Ajo mbetet e pafajshme përderisa nuk ushqen një qëllim të errët. Ajo bëhet e fajshme përderisa nxit pikërisht qëllimin e keq. Mëtimi për një lidhje të popullsisë vllahe me latinitetin (ndonëse ky latinitet nuk është i qartë për ata vllehë që e quajnë veten të lidhur me helenët), është krejtësisht punë e tyre. Kur ky mëtim nis e pezmatohet, me ngarkesë konfliktuale, për të ushqyer një provokim të sotëm, ai bëhet i dënueshëm. Një kapardisje vllahe, e ndikuar, me sa duket, nga kapardisja proverbiale shqiptare, duke u ndezur nga kujtimet e Romës antike, kujton se do tu japë zemër të vetëve, duke kujtuar sipëraninë e Romës (si të thuash, stërgjyshërve të vllehëve), ndaj ilirëve, (me demek katragjyshërve të shqiptarëve). Nuk përmendet vetëm lufta midis tyre, së paku në shtyp, por ajo vazhdon kafeneve, bashkë me ngazëllimin për humbjen e ilirëve (me demek të shqiptarëve!). 

E gjithë kjo do të mbetej një episod grotesk, nga ata që vetëm gadishulli ynë fantazist është i aftë të pjellë, sikur të mos pasohej nga një helm i rrezikshëm, helmi klasik që qëndron në bazë të çdo racizmi: superioriteti i një race. Në shtyp, e zezë mbi të bardhë, është shkruar se vllehët qenkërkeshin superiorë ndaj shqiptarëve. Është, me sa duket, kjo ide e helmët, ajo që nxiti reagimin e ashpër racist shqiptar. Provokimi ia kishte arritur qëllimit. Për herë të parë, në trajtë të egër, cinike, u shfaqën në shtyp cilësime përbuzëse për vllehët, kërraba vllahe, çobanëria, bejte për mushkat, si simbole të nomadizmit etj. Ishte e trishtueshme që të përçmoheshin kështu elemente baritore, ato që nuk turpërojnë asnjë popull e që kanë qenë rrënjët e jetës, sidomos për vetë shqiptarët e për gjithë ballkanasit, që nga kohërat homerike e gjer më sot. 

Racizmi, qoftë edhe i provokuar, është kryekëput i dënueshëm. Ndërkaq, po aq i dënueshëm është provokimi i tij. Racizmi ndaj shqiptarëve, i ushtruar sot gjerësisht në një vend si Greqia, anëtare e BE-së, është krejtësisht i kundërkohshëm. Proselitizmi i dhunshëm, ndërrimi i emrave, i fesë, fyerjet, keqtrajtimet, burgimet me shkak e pa shkak, e gjer te tortura

----------


## Klevis2000

*Perandoria otomane - janë Shtetet e Bashkuara të Mesjetës

Bisedë nga Thierry Fabre*

Ismail Kadare, a jeni ai që mund tju quajmë mjë shkrimtar ballkanik? A përfaqëson Ballkani ndonjëgjë të veçantë për ju? 
Jam shkrimtar, por unë jam kundër etiketës përshkrimore ballkanike, skandinave ose jemenite.Unë mendoj se letërsia është diçka homogjene dhe unike në botë. Shkrimtarët formojnë nje familje shumë të bashkuar dhe shumë të ndryshme në të njëjtën kohë. Mendoj se unë i përkas kësaj familjeje.

A është ky rajon një hapësirë referimi për ju?
Sigurisht, vepra ime lindi në Ballkan dhe ndoshta nuk do të mund të ekzistonte pa të. Është një burim, po përtej tij, unë jam një shkrimtar. Shkrimtarët nuk kanë qenë pjesë të regjimeve dhe të partive.

Po Ballkani si një vend imagjinar, sa i rëndësishëm është për ju?
Ekziston një kontradiktë mes Ballkanit si realitet konkret dhe Ballkanit imagjinar, që është një tërësi shumë më e fuqishme.

Me këtë përfytyrim ushqeheni?
Mendoj se letërsia e madhe evropiane ka lindur në gadishullin ballkanik.

Për shembull, kë keni në mend?
Shkrimtarët e antikitetit. Është e vërtetë që ka pasur zbulime madhështore në botën para grekëve të lashtë, si krijimi i konceptit të skëterrës nga egjiptianët. Por mendoj se grekët, domethënë ballkanasit e lashtë, kanë zbuluar gjënë më të madhërishme në botë: brerjen e ndërgjegjes. Brerja e ndërgjegjes në botë është shfaqur goxha më vonë. Ka nja katër a pesë mijë vjet, jo më shumë... Pa këtë koncept, nuk do të kishte letërsi. Brerja e ndërgjegjes u zbulua nga dramaturgjia greke: besoj se ka ekzistuar edhe para Eskilit. Te Homeri nuk gjejmë mënyra konkrete, por të gjitha poemat homerike kanë lindur prej saj. Çfarë janë poemat homerike? Njëfarë faljeje karshi Trojës. Një poet grek i ka kënduar fajit të lashtë të grekëve për të larguar të keqen. Në këtë mënyrë, lindi letërsia klasike greke...

Në veprën tuaj, duket qartë një përngjasim i madh mes letërsisë suaj dhe asaj greke. Mos vallë përtej Ballkanit ka një dimension mesdhetar, që për ju është i vlefshëm?
Sigurisht, por të dyja janë tepër të ndërthurura. Është mëse e natyrshme.

A ka po kështu, dhe një dimension mysliman?
Jo mysliman, por një dimension perandorak: romak, bizantin dhe otoman njëkohësisht. Ky dimension perandorak ka filluar qysh tre mijë vjet me persët... Letërsia ka filloi në kohën e zhvendosjes së ushtrive të gadishullit ballkanik drejt Orientit; më pas ndodhi zhvendosja e ushtrive romake, bizantine, turke... Nga Perëndimi në Lindje dhe nga Lindja në Perëndim...

Shkrimtarët kanë pasqyruar kronikën... Ju flisni për perandori. Cili është vizioni juaj për perandorinë otomane? Çfarë është për ju? Një armik që deshi të shtypte Shqipërinë?
Shumë më e ndërlikuar se kaq. Nga pikëpamja letrare, mendoj se është perandoria më e bukur e njerëzimit. Është mjaft paradoksale, por mendoj se për letërsinë është një minierë ari. Nuk mund të gjejmë perandori tjetër aq të pasur në subjekte...

Po kështu, ju e keni vazhduar këtë linjë me Kasnecët e shiut dhe me personazhin e Skënderbeut... 
Jo vetëm unë. Kështu ka bërë edhe Kazanzaqis, Ivo Andriç gjithashtu. Nuk mund të imagjinohet kurrë vepra e tij pa këtë perandori...

Si e ka ushqyer perandoria otomane veprën tuaj?
Është një perandori shumë e kompletuar. Ajo përfshinte gjithë racat njerëzore, gjithë fetë, gjithë konfliktet, gjithë fatet. Ajo zotëronte mekanizmin më të përsosur burokratik të të gjitha kohërave. Në këtë perandori, ju mund të gjeni të gjitha perandoritë, përfshi dhe Rajhun e Tretë apo perandorinë sovjetike... Modelet janë të gjitha në perandorinë otomane. Ishte si Shtetet e Bashkuara në Mesjetë. Në këtë perandori shumë të errët e të tmerrshme, hera-herës, gjejmë po kështu shenja të një tolerance të madhe...

Për shembull, pas vitit 1492, kur çifutët u dëbuan nga Spanja, ata gjetën strehim në perandorinë otomane...
Jo vetëm çifutët... Perandoria otomane ndoqi një politikë nacionale, ndonjëherë shumë më inteligjente se të vendeve të tjera dhe perandorive të tjera...

Por me Shqipërinë marrëdhëniet kanë qenë shumë konfliktuale. Shqipëria doli kundër kësaj perandorie otomane...
Shqiptarët kanë pasur një marrëdhënie tepër të veçante me këtë perandori. Në fillim, përgjatë një shekulli, ka pasur një konflikt të përgjakshëm me Shqipërinë... Por pas kësaj, ata gjetën një lloj modus vivendi, sepse perandoria otomane e kuptoi më në fund shpirtin e shqiptarëve dhe në përgjithësi, të ballkanasve. Ajo kuptoi se mënyra e paqtimit ishte dhënia e privilegjeve...

Shumë shqiptarë u përfshinë në elitën e perandorisë otomane...
Në përgjithësi, shqiptarët kanë qenë më të privilegjuarit... Çifutët dhe grekët po kështu, por jo si shqiptarët. Gjatë kësaj kohe, marrëdhëniet kanë qenë disi të dykuptimta.

Por kjo perandori ka lënë gjurmë, veçanërisht në islamizimin e një pjese jo të pakët të popullsisë...
Në fillim, gjithë shqiptarët kanë qenë të krishterë. Kanë qenë një nga popujt e krishterë më të lashtë, fill pas Italisë. Në fillim ka qenë katolik dhe më pas, nën ndikimin e Bizantit, një pjesë e Shqipërisë u bë ortodokse. Islami është më i vonë. Ka qenë një fenomen disi i përgjithshëm për gjithë Ballkanin... të krishterët që filluan të bëheshin myslimanë, përveç shqiptarëve, boshnjakëve, edhe grekët vetë... Kjo bëhej për arsye praktike, civile. Kjo nuk ishte pasojë e detyrimit apo e masakrave, siç e shohim shpeshherë në filma, por pasojë e arsyeve praktike, ekonomike, politike dhe shoqërore... Për shembull, po të doje një vend të rëndësishëm në kryeqytet, një nga kushtet ishte të ndërroje fenë. Nuk mund të bëheshe ministër po të ishe katolik a ortodoks... Shqiptarët e morën shumë lehtë këtë çështje në fillim. Në përgjithësi, princët dhe prijësit e tyre u konvertuan të parët. Ata ndërruan emrat e krishterë në emra myslimanë. Si të ishin duke luajtur komedi, duke menduar se kjo nuk ndryshonte asgjë.

Kjo marrëdhënie me qytetërimin islamik, a pati ndikim në Shqipëri në leximin e teksteve, në përfytyrime, në poezi?
Islami pati shumë pak ndikim në kulturën shqiptare. Ai ndikoi në jetën e përditshme në disa zakone, veshje, në disa zakone shtëpiake; në kuzhinë, në administratë. Por ama jo në letërsi.

Çfarë dini për kulturën arabe? A ka ndonjë të përbashkët mes jush?
Në Shqipëri, është shumë pak e njohur. Më tepër njoh letërsine perse. Për shembull, Omar Khajamin, i cili në Shqipëri ka qenë i përkthyer, fshehurazi, nga anglishtja. Në Shqipëri ka pasur një rrjedhë islamike, por që ka qenë shumë më e dobët krahasuar me letërsinë tradicionale të krishterë shqiptare. Kjo letërsi islamike, nga një anë, ishte dhe e prapambetur, thjesht me disa vjersha të vogla sentimentale, por jo më shumë...

A nuk keni dijeni për poezinë e madhe arabe, për vepra madhështore?
Te ne nuk janë përkthyer kurrë.

Me çkuptojmë, të krijohet përshtypja se përherë ka identitete të shumëfishtë. Së brendshmi jemi katolikë dhe nga jashtë myslimanë. Kemi përshtypjen se në universin ballkanik ka përherë lojëra personaliteti shumë të ndërlikuara, me shumë fytyra...
Kjo ndodh në të gjithë Ballkanin, sepse ne kemi ndryshuar dhe shumë herë realitet. Ja dhe një arsye për të cilën feja është e dobët në shumë zona ballkanike. Në Shqipëri ka tre fe. Kur një vend i vogël ka tre fe, ato dobësohen... Por gjëja e mirë është se nuk ka pasur armiqësira mes besimeve. Shqiptarët mbërritjen e islamit nuk e morën seriozisht. Dy fetë më të hershme u treguan shumë mikpritëse karshi fesë myslimane, pa bërë aspak bujë e skandal. Ato e pranuan.

A është pasojë e komunizmit fakti që filloi të shkatërrohej shpirti religjioz?
Jo, kjo ka ndodhur më parë. Nga ana e vet, feja myslimane u tregua shumë tolerante, që do të thotë se myslimanët shqiptarë nuk përfituan kurrë nga statusi i tyre.

A ju duket se ka përparuar ky realitet i shumëfishtë i Ballkanit, a shkon drejt përpjekjeve për tu përgjithësuar?
Në shekullin XX, me daljen nga perandoria otomane, popujt ballkanikë u bënë shovinistë. Më parë, ata ishin më tolerantë, më shpirtgjerë, më të emancipuar. Por kjo nuk ndodhte ngase më parë ata kishin armik të përbashkët perandorinë otomane. Shqipëria ka qenë e qeverisur nga një pasha shqiptar. Kufijtë nuk kanë qenë shumë të saktë. Kishte shkëmbime ekonomike dhe kulturore më të natyrshme atëherë.

Po sot, a jemi vallë dëshmitarë të një regresi?
Mendoj se mbi të gjitha, ka interesa të klasave egoiste. Mes tyre ka një armiqësi të tmerrshme, mes popujve ballkanikë. Më parë, kjo nuk ekzistonte. Të gjithë e kanë nxitur urrejtjen në mënyrë artificiale.

A mendoni se do të dalë ndonjë gjë, duke pasur parasysh atë çka po ndodh sot, sidomos në Bosnje?
Mendoj se e keqja nuk është aq e rëndë sa u duk në fillim. Urrejtja nuk është e pamundur të mos zvogëlohet. Por mjafton vetëm që njëra nga palët të lëshojë pe e para... Ka shumë shembuj nga e kaluara. Në Shqipëri dhe në Ballkan në përgjithësi, të rinjtë e kanë harruar tashmë armiqësinë me Turqinë. Kjo armiqësi nuk ekziston më. Vështirë se mund të kthehet më. Turqit dominuan në Ballkan për gjashtë shekuj me radhë. Ishte një dominim shumë i ndërlikuar, nganjëherë tolerant, e herë të tjera i përgjakshëm, i tmerrshëm... Ata e kanë harruar. Kjo do të thotë se ata janë në gjendje të harrojnë, por për këtë duhet të drejtohen nga një forcë. Ky mund të jetë roli i intelektualëve ballkanas, me ndihmën e Evropës, natyrisht....

A prisni ndonjë gjë prej tyre, ndonjë mesazh?
Ka nevojë. Një shkrimtar shqiptar si unë mund të jetojë absolutisht edhe pa urrejtje. Në qoftë se shihni veprat e mia, do të vini re se urrejtja aty mohohet në mënyrë absolute. E keni lexuar, me sa më thoni, Kasnecët e shiut. Atë e kam shkruar njëzet e pesë vjet më parë. A keni gjetur aty gjurmë urrejtjeje? Personazhi kryesor është një pasha turk, armik i shqiptarëve. Këtë e kam përshkruar në mënyrë paqësore. Nuk ka qenë e përllogaritur kështu. Romanin tim të parë Kopshte të kujtimeve* e kam nisur në moshën njëzet e pesë vjeç. Ishte historia e një gjenerali që erdhi në Shqipëri, një armik zyrtar i Shqipërisë, një pushtues gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Edhe atë e kam përshkruar në të njëjtën mënyrë, pa urrejtje.

A mund të luajnë njerëzit e kulturuar të Ballkanit një rol drejtues? Keni qenë të pranishëm në ndonjë iniciativë?
Ajo që është më trishtuese është se intelektualët serbë janë mes përgjegjësve kryesorë për atë çka ndodhi në Ballkan.

Me të drejtë, është një luftë letrare, një epope e ngritur në madhështi që çon në fillimin e betejës, duke ndërsyer kryqin e ortodoksisë kundër islamit...
Mendoj se është një njollë e zezë në historinë e kulturës. Nuk dua të mbaj anën e kulturës së vendit tim, por në këtë pikë, kultura shqiptare është shumë superiore. Gjëra të tilla te ne nuk keni për të gjetur kurrë. Fatmirësisht... Nuk duhet harruar se ne kemi qenë në një situatë armiqësie me Jugosllavinë përgjatë 40 vjetëve. Gjurmë të tilla urrejtjeje nuk kam parë në letërsinë greke apo bullgare... Është mëse e mundur të ngremë një kulturë shumë të emancipuar, shumë njerëzore në këtë gadishull ballkanik. Më gëzoi shumë fakti që, kohët e fundit, shkrimtarë serbë e kanë kuptuar këtë më në fund.

A ka ndikuar në veprat tuaja ky shpërthim në Ballkan apo jeni përpjekur të izoloheni?
Shkrimtaria nuk ka të bëjë fare me këtë që thoni. Është një punë artistike.

Është një realitet që kapërcen kohën?
Është një realitet më vete.

Marrë nga revista Qantara - Cultures en mouvement, botim i Institutit të Botës Arabe 
* Titulli i botimit frëngjisht të Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur  shën. përkth.
Përktheu nga frëngjishtja: Norel ZAIMI
__________________

----------

